# Anyone used fertility4life?



## LabLover (Sep 11, 2008)

We have found this organisation called fertility4life.com or The Fertility Group Ltd who essentially act as an agency to find you an egg donor.

They are registered at Companies House but I have no other info.

Has anyone used them?  Are they a bona fide organisation or not?  Their website says they are licensed but do we know who has licensed them?

I have sent off an email tonight asking them these questions but it would be good to have a second opinion.  thanks

H

/links


----------



## Wendeth (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi H, i've never heard of them (sorry) but would be very interested to hear what you find out!

Best of luck

Wendeth


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello LabLover

I just had a quick search for you and there are a few posts on here about them.

Juts click on the search button and put in fertility4life

Good luck

Emma xx


----------

